# Mystery Fish?



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

So I was fishing in the Mosquito Lagoon tonight and I caught what looked like a mix between a bonefish, a redfish, and something else. It was silver, has a spot on the back like a redfish, but had some black spotted lines on the side almost like a sheepshead, but not, if that makes sense. The mouth reminded me most of a bonefish though, it was towards the bottom of the head and was really hard. It was only about 14 inches but put up a really good fight. What kind of fish does this sound like?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

not sure but it might have been a red, I have seen them almost silver. The mouth on a red is on the bottom, it might just have not been that dark amber color like you are used too. I have seen some big ones from the surf look almost silver


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

With stripes like a sheepie, it sounds like it could be a little black drum.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Could have been a Kingfish.... not the mackrel kind.. 
http://www.identicards.com/allaboutsaltwaterfish/species.asp?fish=Southern+Kingfish


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Could have been a Kingfish.... not the mackrel kind..
> http://www.identicards.com/allaboutsaltwaterfish/species.asp?fish=Southern+Kingfish


I caught one of thoes in the ICW that had a spot on the tail like a red...


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

thats what it looked like, but a little more silver and a spot on the back like a red. I was SO mad because I FINALLY brought my camera but he flopped out of my hand and into the river, my hands were shaking because I thought I caught a bonefish in the Mosquito Lagoon, haha.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

That was going to be my other guess, what we call over here on the west coast, a whiting. I bet that is what it was. 

Good work everyone.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

There ya go .... Southern kingfish...... And at 14 inches..... you had a whopper bud..... mighty good eating fish also..
there normally about 9 inches for a keeper size.. there is no limit on em.. but a 14 incher is a whopper.. i think the world record is a lil over 2 lbs...


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Then we're talking about a different fish. It was a modest 14 inches and definitely around 2 pounds. It wasn't a whiting, and it wasn't a southern kingfish, It had a spot on the tail. I wish I would've kept it because i swear it was a mix between a black and red drum. Red drum body, black drum markings.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

i caught a fish that i thought waz a croaker 
it waz similar to what you are talking about
this waz in spruce creek
sliver,faint stripe markings,looked like a red with no spot

http://www.identicards.com/allaboutsaltwaterfish/species.asp?fish=Atlantic Croaker


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

red drum can be silvery in color (esp. younger ones) & juvies can have black markings along their side that GENERALLY disappear when the fish is about 8" -- maybe you just had a slow maturer.


----------

